# My review of the 2020 Turbo Levo Comp.



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLSH-w8dPTU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice review!


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice bike! on that thread about fitness I was going to write that I thought someday there would be a way to adjust assist level so as to keep your heart rate at your desired level. Well, its already there!


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, what a great review.

What is the actual width of those 2.6 tires?

Would a 2.8 fit in the rear of your 2020?

I didn't realize the 2020 Turbo Levo comp is spec'd so much better.

I really want a 29+ long travel ebike...sounds like as a compromise, I could probably run a least a 2.6 SE4 or DHF in the rear and a SE4 or DHF 3.0 up front in the Lyrik.

I have a spare set of 45i aluminum rims that I would probably use if I got a comp...not sure how much that might affect the rear tire clearance.

Not sure if I will get a hernia trying to lift an ebike into the bed of my Nissan Frontier pickup...

After posting this, I found your second review in your other thread...






Thanks.


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Just ordered a 2020 Turbo Levo comp should have it by next weekend can't wait.


----------

